# Grafikkarte & Onboard Lan



## Konstantin Gross (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Phänomen das mich echt sauer macht, ich habe am Mittwoch Abend ganz normal meine Sachen programmiert, hab alles gespeichert, hab dann noch meine Emails gespeichert und hab den Computer so wie immer Heruntergefahren. Ich hab ihn weder verrückt sonst noch ihrgendwie getretten. Als ich dann heute morgen ihn starten wollte, kamen von BIOS Signaltöne, 1 x lang, 3 x kurz, ich hab mich schlau gemacht und das bedeutet bei meinem Award Bios das etwas mit meiner Grafikkarte nicht stimmt, hab also die Grafikkarte mehrfach ein und ausgebaut und trotzdem piepte er noch rum. Hab dann meine alte Grafikkarte eingebaut und PC lief wieder normal hoch, bin dann ins Internet und hab bissel mit Freunden gechattet, plötzlich war die Netzwerkverbindung weg, Internet getrennt und im Gerätemanager finde ich meinen Onboard Lan nicht. Hab mehrfach neugestartet ist aber immer noch nicht zu sehen. Bei meinem Mainboard leuchtet beim Onboard LAN die orange LED aber nicht die grüne. Hat jemand eine Idee wie 2 PC Komponenten einfach so nicht mehr funktionieren?

Mainboard: Asus A7V8x
Prozessor: AMD Ahtlon XP 2000+
RAM: 768 MB DDR
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 9600 Pro die ist jetzt kaputt? (Hab jetzt eine GeForce MX 440 drin)

Ich habe zum Glück noch Garantie auf meine Grafikkarte und hab mir meine alte Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, ich find bloss im BIOS nirgendswo was wo ich meine Onboard LAN deaktivieren kann da es eh nicht zu funktionieren scheint.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Hmm, mich lässt es vermuten dass entweder dein Board ein Schuss hat oder das Netzteil will nicht mehr so wie es soll.

Ein Jumper für dein Onboard LAN ist nicht zu finden und im BIOS finde ich unter "Advanced/PCI Configuration" nur die Option "Onboard LAN Boot ROM Disabled/Enabled", dass sollte aber etwas anderes sein.... aber probieren kannst Du es ja mal.
Dass die grüne LED nicht leuchtet, hat einen ganz einfachen Grund:


			
				ASUS FAQ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Question
> 
> What's the meaning of LAN LED in A7V8X?
> 
> ...


Wie Du siehst, läuft die Karte mit 100 Mbit.

Manual
FAQ
BIOS/Driver/Utilities

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Konstantin Gross (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deine Erklärung es hilft mir sehr. Ich werd mich mal schlau machen.


----------

